# I Can Finally Relax...



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

This summer has been crazy. During June, I had in-class Driver's Ed every weekend. I got my Learner's Permit and I'm now working on doing drive times. I also had summer school. I had to take English online because I couldn't fit it into my schedule next school year. Between all that, I'm still volunteering at the vet clinic. This is how I have felt most of the time: :GAAH:. Like I've been running around like a chicken with its head cut off. Today, I finished my summer school!!!! 2 semesters in 7 weeks!!  Tomorrow, I have to go to Ben Davis HS to take my final exams, but after that I'm done!!! My parents are rewarding me by taking me out to dinner and getting my ears pierced! (Yes, I'm 15 and don't have my ears pierced.) My dad is also going to take me fishing Friday. It's so nice to finally just sit back and relax and enjoy my summer....Ahhhh


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! Sounds like you have earned it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that sounds good. You will be glad you don't have to do English during school. Better enjoy your free time now!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Congrats on finishing your school year off! I know what a relief that can be


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey, my wife is in her 50s and she doesn't have pierced ears  

Contratulations on getting your learners permit. Now, stay off the phone in the car and you'll be fine!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I know how you feel!! Lol I had does kidding like crazy, had school with 8 projects every 2 weeks and had FCAT (like final exams but we also had them) & I had drivers Ed with alg. 2 online. 
Feels great to be done!! 
Did you have to take drivers Ed to get your permit? Because down here in FL we get our permit on our own then do drivers Ed and take the test with out instructor. (And get your license if you pass). 
Either way, CONGRATS!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Emileanne, no you don't have to take driver's ed in Indiana. I took it because my parents made me. You have to be 15 by the time class starts and thne you have to take proof that you are in class to the BMV, take a test, and you get your permit. After you finish the class, you take your road test. Then you can get your license at 16 1/2 vs. 16 and 3/4 if you didn't take driver's ed. I've already driven on some major Interstates, I-70 and I465. My dad let me drive our truck today up to take my finals. it's really easy once you get the hang of it. The only thing I haven't done is parallel parked. That scares me!! Thank you everyone! I passed both of my finals! I got an A in first semester and a B+ in second semester!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I actually found parallel parking (without other cars around us lol) very easy. 
It was scary though! Don't think I'd ever use it, even if I had to.  

I found that I drive MUCH better with my dads f259 rather than the stupid Malibu or 1990 old Chevy cavilere..... (Cars, I hate em) lol. So I'm not surprised you did good with the truck 

Good luck with parallel parking!! 1 months exactly til my 16th birthday and boy oh boy, I dont wanna start driving! Lol


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I could probably parallel park if it's a space that I could just pull into, but if you gotta do the backing and everything, that's what scares me. Im horrible at backing out of places. lol I like driving my dad's 1998 Oldsmobile Aurora. But it doesn't have AC and overheats easily, so I normally drive the truck.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

See if I try & drive a car, I get lightheaded and start to see stars (means I'm getting a migraine) probably from stress. I hate being low. I feel like someone is going to crush me. 

I'm fine with backing out of somewhere like a drive way but honestly, backing INTO a driveway, it's gunna take me a few tries. 
I guess I'm a weird driver lol.  I also am much better at straight parking lot parking when cars are next to the space rather than a empty Parkin lot.  


For parallel Parkin, all you have to do is line your back tires with the front line. Stop completely. Then turn your wheel all the way to the right and reverse. 
You should be in it! lol


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

See, I'm weird because I can park in a straight parking space better than an angled one. When I first started driving, I was so scared and tense. My hands and arms would get tired from being stiff. But now it's so easy! Backing is getting a lot easier, it's just taking some practice.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Im fine with driving except on highways. Because people are so stupid these days, I get REALLY mad easily & I would much rather walk


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I feel like you guys have it so easy, regarding getting a drivers license 
We can get a learners license at 16, where you have to do a quiz on a computer at the RTA. 
Then you have to do 120 hours of driving. !!!!
And I think 20 of those hours have to be at night time. 
After you've had your learners for a year and all your hours, you can get your "Ps" which lets you drive alone but with restrictions (only 90km/h, curfews etc)
I'm 18 in three weeks and still don't have my Ps because I don't have time to do the hours 

Correct me if I'm wrong but I wish I learnt to drive over there


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah. You're right. 

If my family stayed in Canada I would have to get learners at 15.5 then you get a second learners at 16 then your license at 16.5 or 17? 
That SUCKS! IMO. Lol 

But were semi illegally here. (Mom was born in the states but nana & papa weren't)


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol!

In the state below mine, I am fairly sure you have to wait until you're 17 before you can even get your learner license!
No wonder we have people 19-20 years old who still can't drive *rolls eyes*


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah. Some people are weird! 

My brother waited until he was 17 to get his & we drove his first truck home from my dads store, he said to me "why did I wait so long?!" 
I hate driving but I like the feeling of being able to go somewhere without asking my mom cause she is a realtor and is REAL busy....


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

You're lucky to have that freedom


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm lucky to have split parents, one who is physco & the other knowing I could be worse, all I do is make her drive 8 hours to get new goats!(; 
No drugs or drinking, like my whole darn school!!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> This summer has been crazy. During June, I had in-class Driver's Ed every weekend. I got my Learner's Permit and I'm now working on doing drive times. I also had summer school. I had to take English online because I couldn't fit it into my schedule next school year. Between all that, I'm still volunteering at the vet clinic. This is how I have felt most of the time: :GAAH:. Like I've been running around like a chicken with its head cut off. Today, I finished my summer school!!!! 2 semesters in 7 weeks!!  Tomorrow, I have to go to Ben Davis HS to take my final exams, but after that I'm done!!! My parents are rewarding me by taking me out to dinner and getting my ears pierced! (Yes, I'm 15 and don't have my ears pierced.) My dad is also going to take me fishing Friday. It's so nice to finally just sit back and relax and enjoy my summer....Ahhhh


Be prepared the piercing gun noise is worse than the actual puncture lol  but congrats you grown up lady


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

That is very true..... 

Hey, get back to work!! lol


----------



## bree_turpin (Jul 22, 2013)

Congrats are you in the Indy area? I used to go to Ben Davis for culinary arts.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

You sound like me your only addiction is the goats. Lol


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

bree, no I go to Eminence High School. It's south west of Indy. Real small, only 420 pupils k-12. We don't even have a football team we're so small. I just had to go there to take finals.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

That's 4x the size the one I went to q: lol.


----------

